# Italian knife fighting



## knifefencing (Mar 19, 2015)

This is my website:  www.italianknifefencing.com

*MISSION*

The IKF(Italian Knife Fencing)  is an organization that is determined in teaching and diffusing Italian knife fencing.

We want to bring back the traditional arts of the Italian combat, that have been passed on in the centuries and have survived thanks to the masters and treasurers, organizing seminars, workshops and theoretical-practical lessons of the traditional Italian knife combat systems.


----------



## Argus (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice. I'm a big fan of HEMA and historical knife fighting.

Just one question: where are you based out of? I'm always frustrated with martial arts websites, because so many of them neglect to say where they're located.


----------



## Buka (Mar 24, 2015)

Welcome aboard, my friend.


----------



## knifefencing (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Argus...our gym is located in Varese,a city in the north of Italy near Milan.We often travel and move to different locations for  seminars.If u are interested u can organize in your city


----------



## knifefencing (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank u Buka


----------

